# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du Lịch Mỹ - Liên Tuyến Đông Tây

## Golden Tours

*Liên Tuyến Đông – Tây*
*NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC - NIAGARA FALLS – BOSTON – SAN FRANCISCO – LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS  * 
*15 ngày – 14 đêm
*




*Ngày 1 : TP.HCM – NEW YORK (Ăn tối)*  
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi New York, thành phố lớn nhất Hoa Kỳ. Đến New York, xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối, về khách sạn tại New Jersey nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.  


*Ngày* *2*: *THAM QUAN NEW YORK* *(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi:
*Du thuyền thăm Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do*, tặng phẩm của nước Pháp dành cho nhân dân Mỹ, một kỷ vật để tượng trưng cho tình cảm của nước Pháp đối với cuộc Cách Mạng Hoa Kỳnhân kỷ niệm ngày độc lập của Hoa Kỳ. 



Ăn trưatại nhà hàng, tham quan:
*Đại lộ số 5, phố Wall -* trung tâm tài chính của nước Mỹ và Thế giới, vớihơn 3000 tổ chức tài chính và bảo hiểm cùng hàng chục ngân hàng lớn nhất của Thế giới đặt tại đây*,**tòa thị chính cổ, phố Trung Hoa, quảng trường Thời đại, Ground Zero -* đài tưởng niệm các nạn nhân xấu số trong vụ khủng bố ngày 11/09*.*
_Quảng trường Times_


Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi


*Ngày 3*: *NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC(Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm,trả phòng. Khởi hành điWashington DC, thủ đô của Hoa Kỳ, được thành lập vào ngày 16 tháng 7 năm 1790 mang tên chính thức District of Columbia (viết tắt *D.C.*), có nghĩa Đặc khu Columbia. Trên đường đi, dừng chân tham quan cố đô Philadelphia:
*Chuông tự do, quảng trường Độc Lập, tòa thị chính Philadelphia, h**ội trường* *Đ**ộc Lập*. Nơi đây,vào ngày 4/7/1776, đã diễn ra cuộc họp đầu tiên của Quốc hội để thông qua bản Tuyên ngôn Độc lập và dự thảo Hiến pháp Hoa Kỳ.Ăn trưatại nhà hàng.
Đến DC ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*Ngày 4*: *WASHINGTON DC(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sángtại khách sạn, đoàn đi tham quan:
*Nhà Trắng* hay Tòa Bạch Ốc là nơi ở và làm việc chính của Tổng thốngMỹ_._*Tòa Quốc hội Hoa Kỳ* hay còn gọi Điện Capitol Hoa Kỳ - cơ quan lập pháp của chính phủ liên bang Mỹ.Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục thăm:
*Nhà tưởng niệm các vị Tổng thống tiền nhiệm:* Abraham Lincoln, Jefferson, đài tượng niệm Washington,_…_*Viện bảo tàng không gian,* nơi trưng bàycác kiểu máy bay dân dụng cũng như quân sự và các thiết bị về thám hiểm không gian lớn nhất thế giới*, viện bảo tàng tự nhiên* (nếu còn thời gian).Ăn tối. Qua đêm tại DC.


*Ngày 5*: *WASHINGTON DC – NIAGARA FALLS (Ăn ba bữa*)
 Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Niagara Falls, trên đường ghé tham quan:  
*Nhà máy sản xuất chocolate nổi tiếng (Chocolate world)* và nếm thử các hương vị khác nhau của những loại chocolate hảo hạng,*trung tâm chế tạo, sản xuất thủy tinh Corning Glass,* thưởng lãm các kiệt tác thủy tinh với muôn vàng hình dáng khác nhau tạo nên một bức tranh đa màu sắc.  Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*Ngày 6*: *NIAGARA FALLS – BOSTON (Ăn ba bữa*)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan thác Niagara Falls:   
*Niagara Falls* nằm ở đường biên giới của Hoa Kỳ và Canada được ví như một chiếc áo cưới trắng tinhvới hơn 168.000 m³ nước rơi xuống mỗi phút vào thời điểm nhiều nhất, và trung bình gần 110.000 m³ mỗi phút, đây là thác nước mạnh nhất ở Bắc Mỹ. Thác Niagara bao gồm 3 thác riêng biệt: thác Horseshoe (Canada) (đôi lúc gọi là thác Canada), thác Mỹ và một thác nhỏ hơn gần đó là thác Bridal Veil. *Du khách ngồi du thuyền (Maid of the Mist cruise)*vào trong lòng thác cảm nhận âm thanh kỳ vĩ của dòng thác đổ (du thuyền mở cửa từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10 hàng năm).


Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, khởi hành đi Boston ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*Ngày* *7*: *BOSTON – SAN FRANCISCO* *(Ăn* *ba bữa*)
 Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Tham quan Boston- thủ phủ của bangMassachusetts:    
*Trường đại học Harvard,* đại học lâu đời nhất tại Hoa Kỳvà đã đào tạo cho nước Mỹ 6 vị Tổng thống. Nhân vật nổi tiếng gần nhất được trao bằng dù chưa kết thúc thời gian học tập tại đây chính là Bill Gates, mua sắm tại *chợ Quincy, cảng Boston, Học viện khoa học kỷ thuật Massachusetts*.  
Sau khi ăn trưa, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi San Francisco. Đến nơi, ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi


*Ngày* *8*: *SAN FRANCISCO* *(Ăn ba bữa)*  
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Đoàn tham quan:  
*Cầu Cổng Vàng* bắc qua vịnh San Francisco, nối liền phía bắc bán đảo San Francisco với hạt Marin và được xây dựng trong bốn năm với chi phí lên tới 30 triệu đô la_._
*Cầu cổng vàng - một trong những cây cầu đẹp, lãng mạn và độc đáo nhất thế giới**Tham quan và mua sắm tại Cảng Cá*.*Tòa Thị Chính thành phố, đ**ường hoa Lombard*Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục tham quan:
*Khu phố Trung Hoa*_._*Quảng trường Union square.**Khu Fine Art, chụp hình t**òa nhà có hình dáng như một kim tự tháp**Transameric**a.*Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*Ngày 9* : *SAN FRANCISCO – MONTEREY – 17 MILES – LOS ANGELES (Ăn ba bữa)*  
Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Los Angeles, còn được gọi thành phố “Thiên Thần”. Trên đường đi, ghé *tham quan Monterey* với những con phố nhỏ dốc cao với những quán cà phê, nhà hàng thơ mộng trữ tình, những biệt thự  ẩn mình trong rừng tùng cổ thụ, *17 Miles* nửa dọc theo bờ biển, nửa len lách trong rừng Del Monte Forest, du khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng những ngôi biệt thự hàng triệu đô của các tỷ phú trong vùng. Đến Los Angeles, ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.  

*Ngày* *10* *: LOS ANGELES –* *UNIVERSAL STUDIO* *(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
*Đại lộ Hollywood còn được gọi là Đại lộ Danh vọng*với những ngôi sao điện ảnh, đạo diễn ...những người đã cống hiến tài năng của họ cho ngành “Nghệ Thuật Thứ Bảy” như _Tom Hank_, _Denzel Washington, Leonardo Decaprio, Julia Robert_Nhà hát Trung Hoa  – *Mann’s Chinese Theatre*_,_ nơi lưu lại những vết chân, chữ ký, bàn tay,… của những nhân vật nổi tiếng của điện ảnh Hoa Kỳ và thế giới: _Harrison Ford, Marilyn Monroe_ ... *Nhà hát Kodak*– nơi tổ chức lễ trao giải Oscars hàng năm.Ăn trưa, đoàn vào tham quan:
*Universal Studio*– phim trường nổi tiếng thế giới, Quý khách sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến những kỹ xảo tuyệt vời của nghệ thuật điện ảnh Hollywood với tour dạo quanh phim trường bằng xe, xem các _bộ phim 3D, 4D_ như _Shrak_, _Terminator II_ …hoặc cùng tham dự các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh ngay trong phim trường mà không phải tốn thêm một khoản chi phí nào cả.Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi


*Ngày* *11**: LOS ANGELES**– LAS VEGAS**(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn,trả phòng. Khởi hành đi *Las Vegas,*thành phố được đánh giá “giàu có và phát triển nhất nước Mỹ vào năm 1997.Las Vegas là thành phố đông dân nhất ở tiểu bang Nevada,  thủ phủ của quận Clark, và là thành phổ nổi tiếng thế giớivới các khu nghỉ dưỡng,sòng bạc và các loại hình giải trí siêu hiện đại.Trên đường đi ghé:
*Mua sắm tại Shopping outlet Barstow*.Ăn trưa. Đến Las Vegas, Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn.
Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan và thưởng thức các show biểu diễn ngoài trời miễn phí: show phun nước, Viking show, show ánh sáng, núi lửa phun trào,… hoặc thử vận may tại các sòng bài.


*Ngày* *12* *: LAS VEGAS**(Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm, Quý khách tham quan:
*Đập nước Hoover Dam*- cung cấp điện cho thành phố Las Vegas, *công ty sản xuất chocolate E’thel M, vườn Cactus.*Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, Quý khách mua sắm tại:
*Las Vegas Premium outlet**Fashion outlet*Các *khách sạn**Flamingo,**MGM*, *Ceasar Palace, New York New York**,…* với mỗi khách sạn là một kiến trúc khác nhau, lạ mắt và độc đáoĂn tối. Tự do khám phá cuộc sống về đêm hoặc về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hay xem show diễn nghệ thuật (show O, Jubilee, La Rever …) (chi phí tự túc).
*Las Vegas lung linh về đêm*


*
Ngày* *13**: LAS VEGAS**– LOS ANGELES – VIỆT NAM**(Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn về lại Los Angeles, trên đi ghé mua sắm tại các outlets. Ăn trưa, ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam.
*
Ngày* *14*: *TRÊN MÁY BAY*
*
Ngày* *15**:  VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá Tour:…VNĐ/khách*
*91.456.000 VNĐ + 5.844.000 VNĐ (thuế) = 97.300.000VNĐ/khách*
*Qúy khách có thể ở lại thăm thân sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi trong thời gian visa nhập cảnh còn hạn*



*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ. 


*


*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*Xuân Lê / Ms. CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GOLDEN TOURS*

Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC, Vietnam
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 
Fax: 08. 3925 6787
Mobile: 0909 53 55 86
Email: xuanle.ope@goldentours.vn
Skype: xuanle0212
Website: www.goldentours.vn

----------

